# Giri/Haji - BBC2 Crime Drama



## Dave (Oct 20, 2019)

I'd like to recommend Giri/Haji - a crime drama partly set in London and partly in Japan. - that I'm currently watching. The first episode was shown on BBC2 last week but the whole series is on BBC iPlayer.








						BBC Two - Giri/Haji, Series 1, Episode 1
					

Tokyo detective Kenzo Mori travels to London in search of the brother he thought was dead.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, it's very good.

In similar crime-drama vein, I'd also like to recommend _Spiral_, series 7 of which has started on BBC4. A bit like a modern _Sweeney _crossed with _The Wire_, and very French.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 20, 2019)

I was just looking into this the other day as I saw Will Sharpe is in it and I am obsessed with him since Flowers (a series I recommend with every fibre of my being). Unfortunately I recently cancelled the TV licence so here's hoping it eventually reaches Netflix!


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 20, 2019)

Will Sharpe is excellent in it (and very different from the other roles I've seen him in).


----------



## Dave (Oct 20, 2019)

Ah! Will Sharpe plays Rodney. Never seen him in anything before. They are advertising this as "by the same producers as Chernobyl." I'll watch some more of it tonight (so no spoilers yet!)


----------

